# Rut-Roh



## bcostello (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## goldenrose (Jan 3, 2009)

:rollhappy::rollhappy: So how long did the cat wait it out or did the squirrel panic?!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 3, 2009)

LOL! :rollhappy:


----------



## Gilda (Jan 3, 2009)

I love that shot !!:clap:


----------



## bcostello (Jan 3, 2009)

The squirrel came down after a couple of minutes and ran like crazy for a cedar tree with Marmie right behind him. He will live to tell his grandsquirrels.


----------



## Heather (Jan 3, 2009)

Hahah....cute


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 3, 2009)

strong Pict.!!! Jean


----------



## P-chan (Jan 3, 2009)

That's *too* funny! Thanks for the laugh- I needed it! :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 3, 2009)

That says it all, doesn't it!?


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 3, 2009)

Awesome, simply awesome.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2009)

streetmorrisart said:


> Awesome, simply awesome.



I double that!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2009)

The squirrel is bragging to his wife how he kicked that lazy cat's butt! LOL


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2009)

NYEric said:


> The squirrel is bragging to his wife how he kicked that lazy cat's butt! LOL



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------

